# Clemson vs. Alabama...Part 2.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Who do you like?

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Neither but let's go Clemson


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll never bet against bama, lessen they's playin the dawgs....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The game could go either way.

Clemson has superior receivers and an experienced quarterback.

Bama has been playing a more gambling defense since Kirby Smart left for Georgia. That may help them with defensive touchdowns. It may get them burned with a seasoned QB and receivers.

I am curious to see if Sark calling the offensive plays works out.

I give a small edge to Alabama's mental toughness.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The rematch.....many thought this might occur, but I am surprised that it has....I thought Clemson would win in a close one last year but Bama's special teams and a incredible gutty onsides kick called by Saban was the difference.

I cannot help but think of how close Clemson came to not being here.....they should have lost to NC State if not for States kicker missing a gimme field goal at the end of regulation.

Clemson can play great at times and very average at other times....Bama stays the course.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They are very explosive....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard a good one today.....this fella said, "Cheering for Bama because they are in the SEC is like cheering for the devil because he's in the Bible".... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm cheering for a good game. It's a long time till september . NFL is just filler to let me down easy. College ball hurts a little more when it doesnt go my way


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Grew up in Alabama during the Bear Bryant days. Gotta go with "Roll Tide!"


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It's a pretty good game so far.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PART 3....

Rematch again anyone?

I'm takin Alabama because I want the Dawgs to ultimately play them if we get past OU....a big IF


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Part 3.

I do not believe Alabama can stop Clemson unless the "out for the year" players on defense get healthy. I suppose January is a new year so they might be healed.

I like the Georgia/Oklahoma game intrigues me. Georgia has not seen that style offense. Oklahoma has not faced that kind of defense. I do not believe Georgia can play man to man in the secondary with success.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard on the SEC Network last night(McElroy) that bama will be getting most everyone back for the playoffs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I heard on the SEC Network last night(McElroy) that bama will be getting most everyone back for the playoffs.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Good, they won't have any reason to whine when they get beat.....but it's a fact of playing in a conference like the SEC, the team you start with is rarely the team you finish with, usually some "key" players are not at 100% this late in the year tho' the layoff certainly helps with recuperation, it also can undermine with respect to execution.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the two semi-final playoff games tomorrow. We have the Heisman trophy winner in one semi and the defending national champions in the other semi. It should provide for some very pleasurable viewing. I think that one underdog and one favorite will win tomorrow. Enjoy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sure ain't missed watching footbal on Sunday's......


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

ALA vs Clemson

On paper, Clemson should win this one. One big intangible in my opinion is that Saban has had a year to stew on last year's loss. Very difficult to beat a Saban coached team two times in a row.

GA vs OK

The nation's top quarterback and one of the top offenses vs a very strong GA defense - which will prevail? Can Ga's stable of running backs grind out the time of possession and keep Oklahoma's offense off the field? If both teams play up to their potential, this should be one of the better games of the season.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

> I like the Georgia/Oklahoma game intrigues me. Georgia has not seen that style offense. Oklahoma has not faced that kind of defense. I do not believe Georgia can play man to man in the secondary with success.


I like Baker Mayfield. Don't know if he'll covert into a successful pro, though. May have the "Heisman curse". The guys been an overachiever all his football career so I wouldn't count him out.
My HS team just finished ranked in the top 10 in the state of PA in football this year. 5 weeks of playoffs!! I have a terrific player on my defense that was a nobody 2 years ago and just got a nice D-1 ride. He's a guy you never think will make it to the next level, but he does. Reminds me of Mayfield.

Just like life, Football is a heart & effort game. Seen too many HS & college teams loaded with talent lose to teams with heart & effort.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> ALA vs Clemson
> 
> On paper, Clemson should win this one. One big intangible in my opinion is that Saban has had a year to stew on last year's loss. Very difficult to beat a Saban coached team two times in a row.


Yep, I would say it will be real hard to beat him with a rub(pick) play again. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We just don't have an answer for that offense of OU....really up-tempo as well, tough to defend


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pressure was the answer.....bring the heat and let the dawgs eat 

What a great game, OU was everything we thought, without a doubt the best offense we have faced this year....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What a game. 
Once Penn State was eliminated from the NC picture, I wanted OU.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Be hard not to pull for the dawgs in the championship game . Like to see them win one. Should be a great game regardless!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

1980 is a long time


----------

